# Could The Senses Be The Key?



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Over the years I've made some of my own observations onto how the behaviour of fish kept in aquariums is different to that when in the wild. I've wondered about the impact on the senses when fish are kept in aquariums. It's only logical to assume that over time in a closed environment fish will adapt and start to rely more heavily on certain senses as others become less useful. Very similar to how blind people's hearing is enhanced a long with other senses after loosing sight. This constant adaptation is apparent in all living species as it helps sustain their survival.

One sense I believe may be heavily impacted by this in fish kept in the aquarium is smell. Being in a small regulated environment when compared to the wild, is smell really as heavily relied upon? Seeing that lighting in the tank, and also water clarity often times is a lot better then in the wild, why would fish need to rely on this sense as heavily. Also noting that the volume of water allows smells to travel faster, it would lead you to assume this sense is less used and therefore lowered in the aquarium environment then in the wild.

If this proves to be the case, then obtaining natural behaviour in the aquarium may be impossible rather then difficult like some may think. Could this abnormal balance of the senses be why breeding certain fish is more difficult, and could it be the key to breeding them?

Looking forward to seeing all the guru's responses, as this is something I've recently started to think about after reading articles on attempts to breed difficult fish.


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Traveller said:


> Over the years I've made some of my own observations onto how the behaviour of fish kept in aquariums is different to that when in the wild. I've wondered about the impact on the senses when fish are kept in aquariums. It's only logical to assume that over time in a closed environment fish will adapt and start to rely more heavily on certain senses as others become less useful. Very similar to how blind people's hearing is enhanced a long with other senses after loosing sight. This constant adaptation is apparent in all living species as it helps sustain their survival.
> 
> One sense I believe may be heavily impacted by this in fish kept in the aquarium is smell. Being in a small regulated environment when compared to the wild, is smell really as heavily relied upon? Seeing that lighting in the tank, and also water clarity often times is a lot better then in the wild, why would fish need to rely on this sense as heavily. Also noting that the volume of water allows smells to travel faster, it would lead you to assume this sense is less used and therefore lowered in the aquarium environment then in the wild.
> 
> ...


Actually i believe fish retain all of their senses in captivity..and the fish that are difficult to breed require certain atmospheric pressure which is difficult if not impossible to create in a home aquarium also simulation of wet and dry seasons and large variety of foods not easy to obtain..just so many variables that cannot be recreated by average hobbyist in the home aquarium


----------

